# Never seen this before



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Is this a standard procedure?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I guess it was the cheaper alternative to repairing the foundation cracks or adding drainage to the window wells.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Yea they dug up the slab inside around the foundation and put drain tile and the dimple mat allows the moisture to drain down to the drain tile as opposed to doing a complete dig around the foundation on the outside. Yes alot of foundation companies do that to control moisture problems. However it is best to stop the moisture from the outside 

That area by the window looks like a big ole crack that they just covered up... sadly thats how alot of contractors operate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow ! Is that funky. I would never accept / tolerate that mess if I was a ho.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

fjn said:


> Wow ! Is that funky. I would never accept / tolerate that mess if I was a ho.


You're suppose to frame it out and drywall over it Fred :laughing:

It's a common technique we use around here as well...some use dimple mats, some use flat panels...all go into an interior perimeter drains and exit via a sump. 

Usually it's the large waterproofing companies with huge advertising budgets selling this stuff for enormous prices and people are buying it every day. Quite effective in many instances and certainly can look much better than that. 

Yes, there's many ways to waterproof a basement...much like anything else.


----------



## NJGC (Apr 5, 2014)

That is SP for a dim wit amateur....wtf. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

That is kinda like placing buckets all around the rooms to catch water from a leaky roof. Would be better to just fix the roof.:laughing:


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Almost assured that that mickey mouse fix was somewhere around 5-8k. A perimiter drain with a backhoe is how much? ...a dollar more?


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

JBM said:


> Almost assured that that mickey mouse fix was somewhere around 5-8k. A perimiter drain with a backhoe is how much? ...a dollar more?




All depends on how much room is around the house and how much has to be tore up. Thats the appeal with interior solutions especially with unfinished basements...

Personally I would not accept anything short of exterior waterproofing but my house has plenty of room around it for a dig so thats not a issue for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

superseal said:


> You're suppose to frame it out and drywall over it Fred :laughing:
> 
> It's a common technique we use around here as well...some use dimple mats, some use flat panels...all go into an interior perimeter drains and exit via a sump.
> 
> ...


The method looks hinky, but I figured it was a true method. The execution is horrible. The silicone they used is already breaking free of the mat.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

JBM said:


> Almost assured that that mickey mouse fix was somewhere around 5-8k. A perimiter drain with a backhoe is how much? ...a dollar more?


That was my feeling...Mickey Mouse. She said the contractor didn't cover anything and just let the dust fly when they cut the foundation.

BTW I have seen internal drain systems, just never the dimple mats on the interior. I am with you, it should have been addressed on the exterior.

I also thought it odd that they didn't dug another well. When I have seen internal systems they have always dug another well to accommodate the interior system.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

And when the dimple mat catches fire, what type of toxic smoke will kill the Kids? The Coroner will want to know...:sad:

Access window sized to code? Ladder??????

Heck, they are young, they can always adopt a new kid.

The Rainscreen INSIDE the house, Now that is step forward? It will never freeze up....Was a licensed Architect involved? maybe one that Teaches at an University? 

My next basement is going to be on a 30' X 60' shower base, that'll keep it dry forever...

You wonder if USN Nuke subs have fly screens for the conning tower hatches when they are operating in the tropics?

Is that a Radon vent Pipe installed in the back right corner---A prefect Storm of Cons....


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

This should be used on the outside, I use it all the time on new construction.

If you have an internal drainage system tied into a sump-pump, all you need is something between the slab and the foundation at the bottom.

Something like this


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Fouthgeneration said:


> And when the dimple mat catches fire, what type of toxic smoke will kill the Kids? The Coroner will want to know...:sad:
> 
> Access window sized to code? Ladder??????
> 
> ...


The radon pipe looks legit to me as does the egress window...yes, no sign of a ladder, but it may be on the side of the well? In terms of toxic smoke from the dimple mat, if that don't kill the kiddies certainly all those plastic toys will.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

greg24k said:


> This should be used on the outside, I use it all the time on new construction.
> 
> If you have an internal drainage system tied into a sump-pump, all you need is something between the slab and the foundation at the bottom.
> 
> Something like this


 

Just double checking,this photograph is of a interior basement,correct ? The holes in bottom course of block is to direct exterior footing water to interior ?


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

fjn said:


> Just double checking,this photograph is of a interior basement,correct ? The holes in bottom course of block is to direct exterior footing water to interior ?


The holes are to get the water from inside of the block cavity out and under the slab onto 4" stone or in this case as in the picture into provided drain channel along foundation perimeter and into the sump pit.

This is the most common practice most engineers will approve this design when dealing with homes dating back to the days when French drain channels were eliminated. This is a less evasive way and less work and you can address only affected areas. 
You pretty much create a bypass by breaking up concrete 4' OC, drill holes in the lower block course install a 3/4 or1 1/4" pipe extending past footing under the slab and you fill it back with concrete, this way if there is a water issue, any water entering block cavity has a way to drain under the slab instead of being trapped inside the block causing moisture issues as it fills the block cavity. Using this method you can avoid breaking up concrete along entire perimeter, installing drain channel which is connected to the sump pit.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

SS @ 14: Radon mitigation = Scam IMO.....

Coal miners would be dropping like flies from cancers.... or basement dwellers couldn't get health insurance....Big Data hasn't backed up the Radon scare Scams. Save your money for the CO2 < AGW wealth reduction scheme/Mania.:jester:

Radon vents in homes with any chimneys that suck air 24/7/365 from the basement space really stupid.....:whistling

The toy fire hazard passes in a few short years( QUIT BUYING PLASTIC crap for the kids maybe?) the built-in super toxic smoke hazard exists till removal or the death of the occupant....

You are 100 times as likely to die as a result of medical errors and omissions as die in a house fire....or 1500 X as likely to die from over eating related illnesses...lets Outlaw silverware....

Google has a 44" sill height as Okay? and a 44" deep window well sans ladder as o-kay too.... My error there.

The opening is supposed to equal 5.0 Square ft +...
and the window well = 9.0 ft. Sq. and minimum of 3 feet deep....

The real life answer is to have a "fire drill" and and see if the kidds & Grandma can actually use the "Exit"in less then a minute....

An aside, shouldn't all egresses have a fire/smoke detector in the vicinity? Hmmmmn.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Fouthgeneration said:


> Google has a 44" sill height as Okay? and a 44" deep window well sans ladder as o-kay too.... My error there.
> 
> The opening is supposed to equal 5.0 Square ft +...
> and the window well = 9.0 ft. Sq. and minimum of 3 feet deep....
> ...


It's the other way around my friend... Egress opening requirement is not for a grandma to have a "fire drill"... it's for emergency personnel being able to get the grandma out of the burning building or basement and for people who can escape on their own.:thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

greg24k said:


> It's the other way around my friend... Egress opening requirement is not for a grandma to have a "fire drill"... it's for emergency personnel being able to get the grandma out of the burning building or basement and for people who can escape on their own.:thumbsup:


Yep, the 5.7 sq ft is so firefighters in full gear and air tanks can provide rescue...not that I'd be waiting around for them if my azz was on fire.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

If you can't leave the room through the alternate fire exit, should you be living in it?

Depending on a fire person to come and get you prior to Death from smoke inhalation, a little over trusting of the Nanny State IMHO. That would as silly a wood/asphalt shingled house roof in the scrub brush in Southern California....

The opening size is 5.0 sq.ft. at ground/basement(no ladder needed) or 5.7 sq. ft. where a ladder device would be used/needed.....


----------

